# NFAA shoots 2020



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm not sure why the NFAA doesn't just change their name to the National Indoor Archery Association because that's literally all the NFAA promotes. 

Furthermore, in the national events picture you posted there is only one "Field Archery" event listed worth supporting. That would be the IFAA event. I'm speculating here, at least I don't believe and hope IFAA does not support the [email protected] of the current field round.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have my own thoughts on our NFAA. I am doing this ONLY to get dates/places that have events for others to see. I will add what ever I get info on. Send complaints to NFAA, thanks (I definitely understand though)


----------



## 702_Archer (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks for posting this. Would love to make some of these shoots.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Lazarus said:


> I in the national events picture you posted there is only one "Field Archery" event listed worth supporting. That would be the IFAA event.


And do you have an objection to the NFAA Outdoor National at Darrington in July 2020?

The National Championship (and Washington State Field Championship) will be the STANDARD 28-target, 4-arrow field round, if that is your concern.

Only the 2020 Sectionals, and any state and below events that choose, will be the "Field Lite" round.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

This thread is for NFAA 2020 shoots. Archery politics ect. take up with your representatives. I will post what I get when available (indoor & outdoor). Thanks.


----------



## jamesdof (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks for posting this. Would love to make some of these shoots.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

March 20-23rd NFAA indoor 300 National Championships. Ky International Convention Center, Louisville, Ky. Check NFAA web page for added information/registration.
April 17-19th 1st Dakota Classic, indoor, Yankton, S.D. See web page for added information/registration.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

received today March 13th.

As we face uncertainties over the coronavirus and the impact it will have in the coming weeks, we are actively seeking solutions for the postponement of our upcoming Indoor National event in Louisville, KY. In order, to make the best decision for the health and safety of our participants, we will not be holding the event on March 20-22, 2020. We are aware that archers from across the country have prepared and planned for this event, but there is too much uncertainty about how the ongoing spread might impact public health across the United States.


----------

